# Penn Ohio - Greenville, PA



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about joining a club and this is the closest one to me.

Penn Ohio Working Dog Club

Anyone from here ever been there or go there? 

How do you like it? Would you recommend it?

I have a nine month old GSD who I think would be a good fit.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Alot of time good clubs will let you visit and watch before you actually commit and join. Really give you a good feel for the handlers/dogs and how they train.

Good luck and hope it works out!


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Alot of time good clubs will let you visit and watch before you actually commit and join. Really give you a good feel for the handlers/dogs and how they train.
> 
> Good luck and hope it works out!


My dad did a meet and greet last year, before I had any GSD. I went and took photos.

He seemed to be very friendly and open about his program.


----------

